# Monitoring DB Connection Pool



## Foermchen82 (11. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Spring Anwendung, die Pooled Connections verwendet.

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit vom Connection-Pool Informationen abzugreifen? u.a. über die Auslastung des Pools usw.

Angeblich würde das bei Spring auch über eine bestimmte Injection gehen. Leider finde ich nicht heraus welche.

Das DBMS liefert mit leider immer nur die aktuelle Anzahl der Connections die direkt an der Datenbank anliegen. Jedoch ist dies meist die Pool-Size. Das sagt mit nicht darüber aus, wieviele Connections gerade benötigt werden bzw. Warten.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nillehammer (11. Jan 2013)

Welche Pool-Implementierung verwendest du denn? Mit der Info könnte man mal schauen, ob man bei der irgendwelche Loglevels erhöhen kann oder ob diese vielleicht sogar Methoden bietet (JMX?), das online abzufragen.

Z.B. der beim Tomcat 7 mitgelieferte Pool bietet eine JMX-Schnittstelle an: Apache Tomcat 7 (7.0.34) - The Tomcat JDBC Connection Pool


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2013)

Psi Probe möchte ich jedem der mit Tomcat arbeitet mal nahelegen: psi-probe - Advanced manager and monitor for Apache Tomcat, forked from Lambda Probe - Google Project Hosting

Mag vielleciht nicht immer eine Lösung für Prod. Umgebungen sein, ist aber auch beim testen nützlich.


----------



## Foermchen82 (11. Jan 2013)

Ich verwendet zum einen die oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleDataSource order auch die org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.


----------

